# Wooden Conservatory Plans



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,
At sometime in the future I'm going to make my own hardwood conservatory. As a complete newbie, conservatory consists of window and door joinery, not sure how the glass roof supports would be done. I have Googled but couldn't find anything for hardwood conservatory plans. Not looked under plastic ones, that might give me ideas how to apply to wood. Can anyone tell me, are their any hardwood conservatory plans anywhere?
Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Peter

There are actually some plans in Paul Hasluck's book (reprint). Turn of the 20th Century but nevertheless still valid today

Regards

Phil


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> There are actually some plans in Paul Hasluck's book (reprint). Turn of the 20th Century but nevertheless still valid today
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, Amazon or Abe Books don't have it. Though I do see is available at several libraries, so will get a copy via inter library loan.
While I was looking I came across this greenhouses covers construction, May give me ideas so will get.


----------

